# litter box training?



## hedgiesrule (Jan 19, 2009)

Could yall tell me about litter box training? Idk if I should use one when I get a hedgie or not. :?


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

You can search the forum and find a lot of threads with the same question.


----------



## hedgiesrule (Jan 19, 2009)

okay i'll do that right now. thanks.


----------

